# Ubuntu Screen Brightness Adjust....



## joel750

i Just want to ask a question to all of my fellow Linux Ubuntu users out there and hopefully you guys can help me so here's the rundown: I installed Linux Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic koala on my Compaq Presario CQ-60 211DX and everything went successful, complete and hassle-free download UNTIL i tried adjusting the brightness of my laptop screen and the brightness level after the download and it does not respond!. I tried adjusting the display at the systems tray, i tried the preference and administration trays to NO avail. Do any of you fellow Ubuntu users know a Patch or an App. Or terminal command that could fix this!? I have been surfing the net and typing this while wearing medium dark sunglasses because the screen is just too damned bright. Please Help...Any response is highly appreciated and i will pass it along to the next future Linux Ubuntu user. Thank You Very Much in Advance and Thank You Kindly....


----------



## powerbilly

joel,
I just checked my Ubuntu laptop, and could not find a brightness app or drop down button.
My screen will go into a dark mode and i use the Function (Fn) key with the up/down arrows. 
Now I have to find the adjustment.


----------



## joel750

Powerbilly...
Good News!. I finally found the Brightness adjustment button, it's under the preferences mode called "Power Management Button". I put in top of my console and my problem is resolved. When you open it...it would show you the display buttton and you can do adjustment from there. =)


----------



## powerbilly

yep, you're right. there it is. 
Thanksray:


----------



## joel750

You are very [email protected] Powerbilly! =) Please pass this info along when some other Newbie Linux Ubuntu user inquires about the same problem...


----------

